# Any Prog fans out there?



## DemonOftheFall19 (Oct 1, 2008)

If so, would anyone be interested in a collaborative effort?


----------



## E-mannor (Oct 1, 2008)

do you mean the city Prog? in which case i might be interested.


----------



## Aden (Oct 1, 2008)

E-mannor said:


> do you mean the city Prog? in which case i might be interested.



You mean Prague?

Also, I'm a bit into prog, more on the prog metal side. Collab, though? Not with my amount of free time, sorry. :/


----------

